# Mystery switch



## bigdaveyboy (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a 2009 Delaware and there is a switch that has me stumped.
Just inside the habitation door are two switches.
One turns on the light above the cupboards, this has the step button below it.
The other switch appears to do nothing other than turn on the yellow led that is just below it.
Any ideas?
Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it not the step illumination light switch. :roll: I ask.

cabby


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Could it operate an external pump when decanting, say, an Aquaroll of fresh water into your main tank?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Outside light?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

colpot said:


> Outside light?


I'd second that.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Check that all of your lights actually work... could be a lamp failed.
Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A locker light maybe? I seem to remember having an oddly switched locker light in one of our Autotrails, Alan,


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We have an Autotrail 840D (now known as Commanche) and we have 2 switches in that position, one being the fresh water tank heater and the other the waste water tank heater. Could it possibly be one of those?

Barrie


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

An auxiliary switch that as yet has nothing connected to it?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The nuclear switch  

I can guess as well  

Just dont' press it if it is :?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would 'third' porch light.

Ray.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If it does not seem to do anything including outside lights then I would say 12V water tank heater.
I think the latest Autotrail LCD control panels have the facility to monitor battery current. Select this function on the menu, switch on the mystery switch and see if any current is drawn. Not sure what power the heater elements are but I would expect to see a few amps.



Trevor


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi
We have extra switch in same place which didn't seem to do anything (Autotrail Mohican 2004), ours turns our underfloor locker lights on/off. If you have underfloor lockers turn on and have a look inside.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

bigdaveyboy said:


> I have a 2009 Delaware and there is a switch that has me stumped.
> Just inside the habitation door are two switches.
> One turns on the light above the cupboards, this has the step button below it.
> The other switch appears to do nothing other than turn on the yellow led that is just below it.
> ...


Hi Dave

Funnily enough we have had exactly the same predicament with a mystery switch. Our switch was near the fridge and comprised a rocker type switch (just like the light switches) with a small yellow LED light beside.

In the end I dropped a note to Swift and they confirmed that it powered a fan behind the fridge for when the ambient temperatures are high - ie abroad! Obviously when the temperature is low the fan won't come on so it would look like the switch doesn't do anything.

Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Senator said:


> bigdaveyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2009 Delaware and there is a switch that has me stumped.
> ...


Hi Mark 
I have same van as you and my dealer told me that switch was for the water tank heater to stop tank from freezing not that i have tried it yet.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think it's almost certainly the tank heater. My 2009 Cheyenne has fresh and waste water heaters and the switches are located exactly as you describe.

As someone else suggested, switch it on and check on the display panel for current draw. Oh, and if you switch it on other than momentarily, make sure there's some water in the tank!

Roger


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

sweetie said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > bigdaveyboy said:
> ...


It's certainly the case that several people suggested a tank heater, but I don't think there is one fitted? The fresh water tank is between the two floors so should be protected to some degree (excuse the pun), and I doubt there would be one in the waste tank.

I sent a picture of my switch panel to swift/Bessacarr and this is what they responded with:

" The Swift Group Ltd

Thank you for your email.

The switch controls the 12v supply to a cooling fan installed behind the fridge. The fan only operates when the rear of the fridge is at a high temperature, so often when the rear of the fridge is relatively cool, turning the switch on will have no effect.

I hope this is of assistance."

I have to say that I haven't checked out this suggestion!

Mark


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Mark,

Am I missing something here? The OP has an Auto-Trail not a Swift and the answers he has been given are AT specific.

Roger


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

On my Dakota it was for a light inside the leisure battery compartment !!  Took me MONTHS to find out its use !!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Outside light, is there another switch actually on the bottom of the outside light as well, switch this on then try the switch.

ray.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

pomme1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Am I missing something here? The OP has an Auto-Trail not a Swift and the answers he has been given are AT specific.
> 
> Roger


Oh dear must remember not to reply to things that don,t concern me.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Outside light on Autotrails is usually the "aux" button on the control panel over the door.


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

On our Mohican it turns on a light in the leisure battery locker.


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

We also have a Mohican and it controls the light in the battery locker


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have not got a clue (nothing new there then ...... :lol: ) but IMO that switch performs a fantastic function......







when you report it's operation, it turns on a lot of MHF subscribers to respond - so it's obviously a remote control switch for MHF...... :lol: 

Nuke will be around later to permanently make the circuit live.......  

DO NOT SWITCH IT OFF AND ON AGAIN RAPIDLY

who knows what effect that will produce.....

as you can hopefully realise this is written with my tongue very firmly residing in my cheek...... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On my AT it turns on the inside light above the door
Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on Dave

Tell us which of the various answers provided is correct (my money is on the leisure battery locker light as thats what it did on my Dakota)


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

*switches*

Definitely Tank heaters matey......

did you buy through a dealer? Why didn't they explain at handover?


----------



## markwend (May 28, 2012)

As the owner of a 2009 Delaware also, I can tell you in ours it is the tank heater.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

[On our Autotrail 696g it is fresh water heater switch


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

It activated a small fan in the top fridge vent of my previous van. 
Very efficient in warm climates.
Take off the top vent (easy) and check for extractor fan/fans.
Tel


----------

